

Joel Stein on Immigration, New Jersey's Indian Influx - unwantedLetters
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1999416,00.html

======
awa
So Time publishes random rants now?! The article started well but really
deteriorated towards the end. There didn't seem to be a conclusion.

He didn't really describe apart from the Indian restaurants and food how has
the town changed apart from "there are a lot of Indians here". What have been
the impact on employment, education, crime etc.

